# ماذا تعرف عن الاستدامة او التنمية المستدامة -- دورة مفيدة



## يا الغالي (2 يناير 2014)

​





تقدم هذه الدورة أسس علم الاستدامة 

رابط تحميل الدورة 




== منقول == 


​


----------



## sayed00 (4 يناير 2014)

:75:

بارك الله فيك ... دائما مميز


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (10 يناير 2014)

بارك الله بك
مشكور أخي العزيز


----------



## يا الغالي (17 مايو 2015)

شكرا على التعقيب


----------



## ج محمد غريب (22 مايو 2015)

الرابط لا يعمل نرجو اعادة رفعه


----------



## Abu Laith (23 مايو 2015)

الرابط لا يعمل نرجو اعادة رفعه​
​


----------



## يا الغالي (25 مايو 2015)

جرب هذا الرابط 
http://environmentsavers.blogspot.com/2011/11/blog-post_1101.html


----------



## كوثر محمد (15 أغسطس 2016)

رائع:77:


----------

